# "Pink Maribu" - Lingerie



## SonRisa (Dec 29, 2005)

Not my creation. We have to wear looks from our update book for 2 weeks once a collection is released. Welll, this is "Pink Maribu". Unfortunately, I never got to actually wear it to work because I spent the entire day at the doctors waiting to be seen. Ughh. More lost hours (money)























Eyes: Bare Canvas as base with 217 brush, Flirty Number in crease with 224 brush, Sunday Best on inner browbone, inner eye and lid with 213 brush and Black Tied in outer crease/lid with 219 and 22 brushes. Taupeless on outer browbone with 275 brush(I added that). Blacktrack fluidline along upper lashline with 266 brush. Zoomblack mascara and Strut on brows. NW20 Select Moisture cover underneath eyes and on nose.

Face: Medium Dark Blot Powder on "T" zone, Petticoat MSF on cheeks with 187 brush.

Lips: Dervish l/l, Pink Maribu lipstick and Fine China lipglass (it was supposed to be Negligee but I don't have that)


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 29, 2005)

You are so pretty! 
and i have a question about the blot powder..you are using medium dark? sounds dark, but it isn't and you look pretty light. I want some but don't want to get a too light shade..
And I love your necklace!!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Dec 29, 2005)

Pretty as always!  I just love Flirty Number.


----------



## polobear45 (Dec 29, 2005)

AGH -I did the whole "doctor waiting " yesterday ! 
Wasted my whole afternoon !!!

Your makeup is beautiful . I have to go back for flirty number .
Softer than some of your other looks ,but still awesome .


----------



## fairytale22 (Dec 29, 2005)

I really love this soft, understated look on you. It's gorgeous.


----------



## user4 (Dec 29, 2005)

this is gorgeous... i need to try this!!!


----------



## jeanna (Dec 29, 2005)

you look beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i just bought pink maribu (with dervish liner too!) and they're gorgeous together


----------



## Julie (Dec 29, 2005)

So pretty! I love the way you apply your eyeshadow around the inner corner of your eye. I don't think It would work on me.


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Dec 29, 2005)

pretty!


----------



## lah_knee (Dec 29, 2005)

pretty risa! they arent that strict with us as far as wearing the looks for so long. we just have to wear the products somewhere in our looks. 

its funny seeing the girls i work with wearing colors i know we dont have and them bs-ing that its something we do have hahaha thats the sucky thing about working at the counter... i cant wear all the cool colors i have in my collection


----------



## bella dee (Dec 29, 2005)

get out of here..you are TO GOOD girl. i apply the shimmer on the inner corners of my eyes too, but tomorrow im gona try it like yours and bring it up towards the brow bone. soo inspiring leme tell you...


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_You are so pretty! 
and i have a question about the blot powder..you are using medium dark? sounds dark, but it isn't and you look pretty light. I want some but don't want to get a too light shade..
And I love your necklace!!_

 

Honestly, the color really doesn't matter. Only thing I'd stay away from is deep dark on someone with my coloring and light on someone who's darker than oprah. There's only a 2% pigmentation so you don't really get "coverage" it's just to blot down any oil.


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 
_pretty risa! they arent that strict with us as far as wearing the looks for so long. we just have to wear the products somewhere in our looks. 

its funny seeing the girls i work with wearing colors i know we dont have and them bs-ing that its something we do have hahaha thats the sucky thing about working at the counter... i cant wear all the cool colors i have in my collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They used to not be strict with us either . . . and I'm not sure why it changed exactly. NE was the first collection my counter HAD to wear the looks. And it sucks because my manager used to let me wear masks (that *I* created) to all our events and now, since our events are always within the 2 week launch date, we can only wear a mask if it's in the update book. :-/ Personally I don't get it. Because while yes, the trainers and senior artists create looks for the purpose of actually wearing them, I feel like I sell more of the colors "off my face" when I'm wearing a look I put together. Like when I did my madame b mask, I showcased every color from the collection, same with belle azure and rebel rock when I did semi-masks.

A lot of us wear stuff we're not supposed to wear if we don't own a color we are supposed to wear, yet have one we don't sell that's similar, but none of us walk around in pigments claiming they're eyeshadows or bitter, because hello! there's nothing like bitter. Hmm except maybe silly goose over corn . . .


----------



## chantelle (Dec 29, 2005)

I like this look on you, really stunning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pink Malibu looks awesome. How will you rate Flirtly Number, Taupeless and Sunday Best? Are they unique shades or just blah. Did you get Pink Slip?


----------



## MsFashionGuru (Dec 29, 2005)

I love those earrings! Im also glad to see that you are  doing better!


----------



## a_parting_gift (Dec 29, 2005)

Do all MAC counters do these? Cuz, I'm pretty sure my MA had this look today and it was wonderful.

You look great as well! I hope everything at the doctor went okay.


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chantelle* 
_I like this look on you, really stunning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pink Malibu looks awesome. How will you rate Flirtly Number, Taupeless and Sunday Best? Are they unique shades or just blah. Did you get Pink Slip?_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got them all!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hmm, Taupeless and Sunday Best are my favorites right now, but I'm sure the others will grow on me in time.


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a_parting_gift* 
_Do all MAC counters do these? Cuz, I'm pretty sure my MA had this look today and it was wonderful.

You look great as well! I hope everything at the doctor went okay._

 
Yep! The looks are in our update book for everyone to follow.


----------



## bella dee (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_They used to not be strict with us either . . . and I'm not sure why it changed exactly. NE was the first collection my counter HAD to wear the looks. And it sucks because my manager used to let me wear masks (that *I* created) to all our events and now, since our events are always within the 2 week launch date, we can only wear a mask if it's in the update book. :-/ Personally I don't get it. Because while yes, the trainers and senior artists create looks for the purpose of actually wearing them, I feel like I sell more of the colors "off my face" when I'm wearing a look I put together. Like when I did my madame b mask, I showcased every color from the collection, same with belle azure and rebel rock when I did semi-masks.

A lot of us wear stuff we're not supposed to wear if we don't own a color we are supposed to wear, yet have one we don't sell that's similar, but none of us walk around in pigments claiming they're eyeshadows or bitter, because hello! there's nothing like bitter. Hmm except maybe silly goose over corn . . ._

 
even thou i dont work at mac i do the same thing. ill wear mac to work when were obviously supposed to wear our colors [ bare escentuals ]
it sucks cause i mean youre so used to wearing things that you would wear on a normal day, but just cause youre going to work you gotta do something thats not cool for you. and yes when people ask me to replicate the look i have one i gotta think of the colors that are similar. but since everything of ours is powder thats super hard to get used too.


----------



## lah_knee (Dec 29, 2005)

hahaha silly goose over corn omg good idea! silly goose is DC yes? because its no longer part of our display but we have lots of it left over in stock. 

i also noticed and brought to my managers attention that we dont have palatial lustreglass. not sure why! i just noticed on our rack its not up there and in the stock room we have none :O


----------



## Pei (Dec 29, 2005)

Anything look good on u~


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 29, 2005)

wow, so pretty, even though i'm sure it would have been even better had you created it yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




BTW, your hair looks awesome, i actually noticed that first...is it colored?


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 
_hahaha silly goose over corn omg good idea! silly goose is DC yes? because its no longer part of our display but we have lots of it left over in stock. 

i also noticed and brought to my managers attention that we dont have palatial lustreglass. not sure why! i just noticed on our rack its not up there and in the stock room we have none :O_

 

MAC sends us new schematics for each season. Orb and Silly Goose aren't on this seasons schematic along with some other colors. Not sure if silly goose is d/c but I hope not. Same goes for palatial/opal and other newer lustreglasses. If you guys haven't gotten palatial in, whoever's in charge of that area of pride might not be writing it on their out of stock list. That's what happened with us. Our girl thought they were LE and never wrote we were out of them, so our manager never told the buying office to order more. Once I told her they were permanent and she wrote it on her list, we got more in . . .


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 29, 2005)

wow that's beautiful.i love the lip color and your hair is beautiful.you look so classy


----------



## V2LUCKY (Dec 29, 2005)

You always look beautiful!


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Dec 29, 2005)

i love your hair woman...so nice and shiny


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 29, 2005)

That's really pretty, what you've done with the eyes. But drat, having seen Pink Maribu on you makes me think it may not suit me (despite being a nw20! an olive/brown one). It does look glam on your lips though!


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Dec 29, 2005)

u are very talented...always have ideas in combining colors..
ur wok is very neat and perfect
blending smoothly...
u are sooo beautiful
uhuk uhuk...so jealous wif ya


----------



## Cleopatra (Dec 29, 2005)

M-m-ust h-ave this lipstick!!!!!  

You look flawless and have ignited one hell of a lemming for me!


----------



## 2_pink (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh wow..did you cut your hair?? Looks different. 

Anyways, you look so elegant in those pictures. 

I got Pink Maribu, but it doesnt look as bright on me as it does on you...seems a bit darker.


----------



## Bianca (Dec 29, 2005)

You look great!


----------



## veilchen (Dec 29, 2005)

You look so stunning, like a movie star!!


----------



## KJam (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow - that is so soft and yet so stunning! Very softly sexy!


----------



## greenkiwi (Dec 29, 2005)

wow that look is so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i might just have to get PInk maribu with my next back 2 mac!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 29, 2005)

Looks lovely.


----------



## jess98765 (Dec 29, 2005)

you remind me of a princess- princess mia in princess diaries!!!! lol, i was just watching the first movie and then i came on here and those earings and makeup of yours just make me think "princess"! love the look heaps though


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 29, 2005)

Gorgeous As Always And I Love Reading How You Put Your Look Together!


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 29, 2005)

Omg, I bought my friend those earrings for X-mas! H&M, right?

Anyways, your makeup looks gorgeous!


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2_pink* 
_Oh wow..did you cut your hair?? Looks different. 

Anyways, you look so elegant in those pictures. 

I got Pink Maribu, but it doesnt look as bright on me as it does on you...seems a bit darker._

 

weelll, I'm pretty light so most everything looks dark on me 

No, but I need a cut and dye job soon. I kept my hair back in a clip while it dried so there's no curls. I've always had layers, they just hide sometimes among the frizz!


----------



## devin (Dec 29, 2005)

very pretty! love it!


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Dec 29, 2005)

I hope you're feeling as good as you're looking!


----------



## lah_knee (Dec 29, 2005)

ahhh you have areas of pride too? mines EASY. skincare. i already turned in my list to my manager too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thats weird about the schematics. cuz i think people wont even know we have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one girl came in and said "omg please tell me silly goose isnt DC" and i was like i dont think so... so i grabbed it from the counter and said NO WE STILL HAVE LOTS. and she was like ITS NOT ON YOUR DISPLAY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but since then no one else has asked for it. but i think i will wear bitter on purpose to pass it off as silly goose over corn <3


----------



## Sanne (Dec 29, 2005)

it's very hot!!!


----------



## makeuplover (Dec 29, 2005)

gorgeous face! you can never do a bad fotd..always perfect!


----------



## black_crx (Dec 29, 2005)

Sooo beautiful!! I'm so envious on your hot lips!


----------



## bebe (Dec 29, 2005)

aww your like a freaking doll. i love it!! its soo beautiful


----------



## Anne O'Nymous (Dec 29, 2005)

In my next life, I want to be as beautiful and talented as you.
Merveilleux. This look is absolutely gorgeous on you!


----------



## lovejam (Dec 29, 2005)

That looks amazing. And now you've made me want Zoomblack.


----------



## hazelinsight (Dec 29, 2005)

girl you got talent. Keep up the beautiful work.


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 30, 2005)

nice...


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 30, 2005)

you are so goregous! your lips are very pretty!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 30, 2005)

Love it!!!

When I worked at Clinique I would wear Chestnut! LOL  My AC hated that but loved it on me.


----------



## fireatwill (Dec 30, 2005)

you are SO talented!!


----------



## pointe_dreams (Dec 30, 2005)

Risa, this look is so stunning and classic. It's a damn shame that you never got to work that day.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Dec 31, 2005)

AMAZING.  Girl I wish I was closer to your counter...  TALENT.  I hope you finally got to see you doctor..!


----------



## missdiorable (Dec 31, 2005)

you are gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the look. it sucks waiting in the doctors room.


----------

